# Elsa Hosk walks the Runway during the Alberta Ferretti Fashion Show during Milan Fashion Week Spring Summer 2018 - September 20, 2017 (14x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Sep. 2017)

verschiedene grössen



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (21 Sep. 2017)

Meinen Dank für Elsa!


----------



## ass20 (21 Sep. 2017)

Thanks for Elsa


----------



## stuftuf (26 Sep. 2017)

seeeeeeehr lecker!


----------

